# Other Discussions > Hair Loss Rants >  How in the hell is there no cure?

## hiilikeyourbeard

we can travel in space, clone animals, but we can't regrow some hair on a dudes head? i don't get it. maybe there is a cure, cures yield little profit though. frustrating

----------


## BigThinker

Because we're expected, as men, to not care about our looks and be bald-headed, hairy-bodied, grunting, testosterone-oozing cavemen.

----------


## hiilikeyourbeard

i bet it's someone in these forums who figures it all out

----------


## recession

I bet there is a cure, but it's not being released because it's more profitable to keep men on a life time supply of pills and snake oil.

----------


## 25 going on 65

> I bet there is a cure, but it's not being released because it's more profitable to keep men on a life time supply of pills and snake oil.


 Propecia and minox are commercial failures though

A true cure for baldness = 100,000x more money than what current treatments make

----------


## hairlessM

Because no one cares, that's why.

----------


## fitnessisgood4u

Thats how it feels at times .I would love my  hair back . One day!

----------


## Sondra

I think there is definitely a cure and I found some effective home remedies for hair loss but they key is you should try them when your hair are just starting thinning. 
Your hair could be thinning due to : stress ( mental or physical/ injuries)
lack of nutrients - iron and/ or protein 
tight braids or pony tails 
chemical treatments too often (dye, perm, relaxers) 
over conditioning your hair- can clog follicles, don't use more then 3x a week. 
anti frizz serums - can also clog follicles put it on your hair not your scalp. 
too much testosterone 
and the obvious...genetics.
Natural herbs like olive oil, coconut oil Indian gooseberry(Amla), Shikakai are very effective in stopping hair loss and growing hair back. Although all remedies don't work for everyone but you should give them a try at least.

----------


## Vic

> I bet there is a cure, but it's not being released because it's more profitable to keep men on a life time supply of pills and snake oil.


 
This is why. When was the last time anything was "cured"? Life time treatments = life time profits!

----------


## Artista

*Hi Hiilikeyourbeard*

I* understand your point but you cannot allow speculations and innuendos to make you upset, angry or stressed!
In time much better treatments will be possible but until that time, LIVE YOUR LIFE.
If you become stressed out over this or ANYTHING else in life, hairloss (or more hairloss) WILL more than likely HAPPEN  to you. 
*That is factual.

*I feel that REAL GAME-CHANGING hair treatments will be happening in good time..*

Be well my friend!!!

----------


## atthekeysbored

Save the women and children and let the men die depressed and alone.
Tbh I almost don't care if a cure comes at this point. If it takes 7-10 years I'll be in my 30s and it will be too late for me,30s I should have my shit together hair or not, I will be stuck with a lower quality life with reduced opportunities having set my path, if replicel hits Japan in 2018 then maybe. 
I think this is a major problem of career "scientists" who release crap they know won't work to secure funding/prestiege or keep their jobs, patent trolls who sit on products or concepts and big pharma buy outs/freeze outs of less profitable avenues.
It's even more egregious for things like Dementia, which are going to cost society big time in 10 years if nothing is done.

----------

